
Uber’s Self-Driving Cars Debut in Pittsburgh - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/inside-ubers-new-self-driving-cars-in-pittsburgh-1473847202
======
oferzelig
Interesting. I did some write-up about self-driving cars and the near future
is going to look like: [http://fullstack.info/autonomous-cars-letter-future-
self/](http://fullstack.info/autonomous-cars-letter-future-self/)

